# How to disassemble a Square One



## pjk (Jul 11, 2006)

Hello,
How can I disassemble a square-one? if I cant, how can lube it? thanks
Pat


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know if it can be disassembled, but you can buy siliconspray with a very narrow extension. Just push the extension in the inside of your puzzle and spray a little. It is a bit messy, but I was able to lube my 2x2x2 this way.


----------



## pjk (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a pretty small tube, and I can't squeeze it in at all. Any other ideas?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 12, 2006)

Turn it like your user icon (not 180 degrees, but 45 degrees), spray/lube it just a little, wait 5 minutes, solve it a couple of times, repeat


----------



## Scott (Jul 13, 2006)

I think having the puzzle disasembled is better for lubing, you get a more even coat.

To disasemble your square one, turn it verticaly 45?, then turn the U slice and two edges should pop out. From there it's easy. Reasembling is alittle harder, but just remember to put in all 8 corners before putting edges in.


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2006)

"To disasemble your square one, turn it verticaly 45?, then turn the U slice and two edges should pop out."

What do you mean? Turn the entire square-one 45 degrees?


----------



## mmwfung (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't know if it is very wise to disassemble the square-1. It can cause that the Square one will become looser and looser and finally break in two halves.

Michael Fung


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2006)

Okay, how do you lube it without disassembling it?


----------



## mmwfung (Jul 14, 2006)

Try this way:
http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~mfung/speed...quare-1%20A.JPG
and http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~mfung/speed...quare-1%20B.JPG.

But realize that lubing the the square-1 is just not enough to make it fine turning. The only thing you can do is play much with it!

Michael Fung


----------



## Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

It's true, disasembling does make the puzzle very loose. But I acualy like the loose turning of it. It makes finger tricks alot easier.


----------



## pjk (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, those definitely helped. I'll try that soon.


----------

